# Buying yarn in Bangkok and Ho Chi Minh City



## Nifty (Jan 12, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has had experience of buying yarn in Bangkok and Ho Chi Minh City and where to look. Thanks.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I've had bamboo yarn from China and it was pretty good if that's any help.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

There was a thread on this topic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434506-1.html


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I live in Bangkok and have not found anywhere to buy the kinds of yarn I like - which are mostly natural fibers. There's plenty of Japanese and Chinese acrylic to be found. You can check out the major department stores at the better malls - there are lots of them. You may find some yarns you like, but be prepared to pay more, as they're all imports. If you're in Bangkok, you can try the top floor of the Paragon mall in Siam Square, and the B2S on the 4th floor in Central World - a reasonable walk away.


----------

